# las expresiones sobre el pan



## chuyujingtai

Hola todos

España tiene la cultura del pan y existen muchas expresiones sobre el pan. Y en contextos familiares, se permite _echar barquitos_, es decir mojar la salsa, aunque esta costumbre a veces ayuda a que se nos ponga _cara de pan_. Nunca se puede _jugar con el pan de los hijos_ de un español, ni _tocar porquerías con las manos, que luego van al pan_.

¿Pueden explicarme la parte en cursiva por favor? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pinairun

_Echar barquitos_ = Echar trozos pequeños de pan en el plato con el fin de recoger la salsa o hacer la sopa más densa.
_Cara de pan_ = Que hemos engordado, se pone la cara más redonda, como las hogazas de pan.
_Jugar con el pan de los hijos_ = En sentido figurado, poner en peligro la forma de ingresos del padre o de la madre (el trabajo, el negocio familiar, etc.)
_Tocar porquerías con las manos, que luego van al pan_ = Es para enseñar a los niños que hay que lavarse las manos siempre antes de comer; se toma _pan_ como nombre genérico de alimento.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

_... que las manos van al pan. _Tiene tambien un sentido figurado de no mancharse las manos en actividades o negocios conflictivos, porque luego se contaminará cuaquier actividad lícita que se ejerza.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Nunca había oído eso de echar barquitos ni que se le pusiera a alguien la cara de pan. Jugar con el pan de los hijos y tocar porquerías con las manos que luego van al pan, aunque tampoco las había oído, las entiendo.

Por acá si alguien es muy bueno decimos que es más bueno que el pan, y si algo se vende mucho se vende como pan caliente. Si hay que llamar las cosas por su nombre decimos que al pan, pan, y al vino, vino. Si algo sucede con frecuencia es pan de todos los días, y cuando algo, por muy bueno que sea, no es suficiente decimos que no solo de pan vive el hombre. 

A falta de pan, tortillas; y las penas, con pan, son menos.


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá si alguien es muy bueno decimos que es más bueno que el pan , y si algo se vende mucho se vende como pan caliente . Si hay que llamar las cosas por su nombre decimos que al pan, pan, y al vino, vino . Si algo sucede con frecuencia es pan de todos los días, *(o el pan nuestro de cada día )* y cuando algo, por muy bueno que sea, no es suficiente decimos que no solo de pan vive el hombre.
> 
> A falta de pan, tortillas *(tortas por acá )*; y las penas, con pan, son menos.



Lo mismo por acá (excepto el pan caliente).

Saludos.


----------



## didakticos

Recordemos también el dicho que usaban (no sé si todavía estará en uso) los enamorados:

_Contigo *pan* y cebolla._

Un poco extremo para mi gusto. A propósito: ¿será que la cebolla es afrodisiaca? Perdón: olviden este último comentario: este hilo es sobre el pan.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> Lo mismo por acá (excepto el pan caliente).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola:

Sí tienes razón, por aquí usamos los churros, que son más ricos.  También tenemos, "armar un pan como una tortas", que es cuando se hace algo mal y se monta un lío, o la de "Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes", que se usa cuando creemos que alguien no aprecia lo que tiene o no sabe sacarla partido. Para terminar una de mi barrio "dar hostias como panes", que se usa cuando alguien reparte golpes con fuerza o destreza. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## didakticos

Antpax said:


> "*dar hostias como panes*", que se usa cuando alguien reparte golpes con fuerza o destreza.


 
 Me encanta esa, aunque nunca antes la había escuchado.


----------



## Pinairun

Y esto es "el pan nuestro de cada día", para referirse a algo que se repite con frecuencia y a lo que todo el mundo está ya acostumbrado.

"Los duelos con pan son menos", para decir que, cuando se tiene mucho dinero, se sufre menos por lo que nos ocurre. 

O "dame pan y llámame tonto", lo dice aquel a quien no le molestan ni los insultos si con ello saca algún beneficio.

Y no digo nada si "te niegan el pan y la sal" porque te has caído con todo el equipo. Ya puedes hacer méritos que nadie te los reconocerá.

Y aún hay más...
Saludos


----------



## didakticos

Me acabo de acordar de otro:

_A buena hambre no hay *pan* duro._


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Con su pan se lo coman.

Pan para hoy, hambre para mañana.


----------



## Mangato

Y esa que dicen los chelis para indicar que una una persona es muy apetecible. 
_*Está de toma pan y moja*_


----------



## Pinairun

Y si algo es "pan comido" es que es muy fácil de hacer o de conseguir.


----------



## Aby R

Se acabó el pan de piquitos (_cuando se ponen las cosas difíciles_)


----------



## pejeman

- A veces las cosas se ponen del cocol.

*cocol**.*


*1. *m._ Méx._ Panecillo que tiene forma de rombo.
*estar *alguien, o* irle *a alguien,*~**.*
*1. *locs. verbs. coloqs._ Méx._ Irle muy mal.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## didakticos

En mi país era muy común:

*¡Ay, tan buen pan que hacía!*

Refiriéndonos a alguien que ha fallecido recientemente.


----------



## Agró

Una más:
Los catalanes, de las piedras hacen *panes*. (Los catalanes tienen fama de laboriosos).


----------



## v2379

Ahí va otra expresión:

A falta de pan, buenas son tortas.

En realidad quiere decir la utilización de métodos alternativos. No tiene nada que ver con la frase famosa atribuida a Maria Antonieta (Si no hay pan que coman pasteles), y que posiblemente es de Madame de Montespan.

un saludo


----------



## normaelena

Al pan, pan y al vino, vino


----------



## Pinairun

No olvidemos el clásico "pan y circo" (panem et circensis) de Juvenal.
Se refiere a lo que proporciona un gobierno cuando quiere mantener a la ciudadanía distraída de la política.

Saludos


----------



## Metzaka

El que hambre tiene, en pan piensa.
Dios le da pan al que no tiene dientes (Arjona)

Saludos.


----------



## Kerena

A pan duro, diente agudo.

En el modo de partir el pan se conoce al que es tragón.


----------



## pilukona

Otras:

Calla que va a subir hasta el pan.
Ha sido más largo que un día sin pan


----------



## LeaM

¿A quién le dan pan que llore?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

La RAE ofrece muchas expresiones. Pero no veo:
- Nacer con un pan bajo el brazo = nacer con fortuna.

Hasta luego


----------



## didakticos

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> La RAE ofrece muchas expresiones. Pero no veo:
> - Nacer con un pan bajo el brazo = nacer con fortuna.
> 
> Hasta luego


 
Con respecto a esta última no estoy seguro si es una expresión común: la única vez que la he visto mencionada fue en "El olor de la guayaba", la entrevista que brindó García Márquez a Plinio Apuleyo Mendoza. No tengo el libro conmigo para confrontar la cita. Creo que él la cita como:

...*nació con su pan debajo del brazo*.


 ¿Es un dicho en español?


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Didáktikos:

Por acá es muy común, pero con un sentido un poco distinto al que ofrece Martine: se asocia de verdad más a la idea del nacimiento del niño como una bendición y la esperanza en que "Dios proveerá", más allá de la responsabilidad económica, espiritual, etc, que envuelven nuestros críos.

Saludos,


----------



## Kerena

didakticos said:


> ¿Es un dicho en español?



Si, es un dicho en español que también tiene sus equivalentes en inglés y en alemán, pero en el fondo tiene el mismo sentido.


----------



## pejeman

didakticos said:


> Con respecto a esta última no estoy seguro si es una expresión común: la única vez que la he visto mencionada fue en "El olor de la guayaba", la entrevista que brindó García Márquez a Plinio Apuleyo Mendoza. No tengo el libro conmigo para confrontar la cita. Creo que él la cita como:
> 
> ...*nació con su pan debajo del brazo*.
> 
> 
> ¿Es un dicho en español?


 
En México sabemos que cada niño que nace, trae su torta bajo el brazo.

(Las tortas mexicanas se hacen con pan).


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> Nunca había oído eso de echar barquitos ni que se le pusiera a alguien la cara de pan. Jugar con el pan de los hijos y tocar porquerías con las manos que luego van al pan, aunque tampoco las había oído, las entiendo.
> 
> Por acá si alguien es muy bueno decimos que es más bueno que el pan, y si algo se vende mucho se vende como pan caliente. Si hay que llamar las cosas por su nombre decimos que al pan, pan, y al vino, vino. Si algo sucede con frecuencia es pan de todos los días, y cuando algo, por muy bueno que sea, no es suficiente decimos que no solo de pan vive el hombre.
> 
> A falta de pan, tortillas; y las penas, con pan, son menos.


 
*En Venezuela se utilizan todas y decimos "a falta de pan buenas son tortas"*



Pinairun said:


> Y si algo es "pan comido" es que es muy fácil de hacer o de conseguir.


 
*En Venezuela igualmente decimos es "pan comido"*



Aby R said:


> Se acabó el pan de piquitos (_cuando se ponen las cosas difíciles_)


 
*Igual en Venezuela.*


También cuando alguien toca a la puerta y desde dentro alguien pregunta quién y no responden se les dicen: *"No hay pan duro ni ropa vieja"*, algo como "por favor se agradece no molestar, o mejor vete", casi siempre de manera jocosa.
saludos.-


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, cuando un niño curioso pregunta "Mami, ¿qué está haciendo?", se le responde "Pan de picos y picones, para los chiquitos preguntones". Cuando alguien fallece: "Tan buen pan que hacía, y tanto que se le vendía".

Otra expresión muy común: "Al pan pan y al vino vino".

También: "Nacer con el bollo debajo del brazo", "Ser alguien un pan de Dios" (para significar que es muy atento).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## papa majada

Y "los niños siempre vienen con un pan debajo del brazo"


----------



## Aby R

otra: a hambre vieja no hay pan duro


----------

